# Does anyone keep bats!?!?



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

^^^ just as the title said!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

anyone!?!?!?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I rescue injured british bats, if thats what you mean, not kept as pets though


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

okay


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

As far as i'm aware bats are a protected species so it may ne illegal to keep as pets... not totally sure tho so someone may correct me.

You could always but a bat box in your garden and hope some wildies come to nest in it and you could observe them without interaction but that's about it i think


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Egyptian Fruit Bats are the most commonly kept species of bat. I have no experience of keeping them, but I know at least one member on here has kept them before, I just can't remember who it is. 

You could also email zoos that have bats in their collections for more info.


----------



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

*Bats*

I have kept egyptian fruit bats in the past for several years, only british bats are protected and anyone can keep foriegn species. They are fairly simple to keep they need a warm draft free enclosure i would say no less than 10 x 6 x 6 feet for 3 - 5 bats and are very social so should never be kept alone. They do eat like pigs so be prepared to spend a small fortune on fresh fruits and are very messy and a little smelly, you would be looking at a daily quick clean up and a weekly enclosure strip down. Have seen them ranging in price from £50 - £150 each. They are usually fairly friendly and don't mind being touched although don't like being picked up, a couple of mine used to hover at the enclosure door and then land on me as soon as i opened it. Hope this helps, one the most interesting species i have ever kept.


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

The Zoo I volunteer at keeps Egyptian fruit bats, what would you like to know?


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

Bruce Wayne does he has loads


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to own an Australian flying fox around 15 years ago she was ever so easy to keep I used to feed her a range of chopped fruit mixed with milupa baby food the dry stuff made up just enough to cover the mixed fruit she was kept in a big indoor mesh cage she was a joy to own and loved coming out for cuddles funny seeing her up the right way when she was going to the loo


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

cheers  i wasnt looking into them i was just watching them fly around my garden one night and the question just popped into my mind  must have been a great experience to own such an unusual animal


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I loved the fruit bat watching when I was in Australia. I would love to have the space if there were ever any available in the UK.


----------



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

You cannot keep Bats as pets. They are a protected species. You can volunteer for the Bat Conservation Trust as a Carer for sick and injured british bats though.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

lolly163 said:


> You cannot keep *BRITISH* Bats as pets. They are a protected species. You can volunteer for the Bat Conservation Trust as a Carer for sick and injured british bats though.


(see earlier in thread!):whistling2:


We have Sebae's and Egyptians at work. Amazing animals, but very messy and as said a little smelly!

Cheers


Andy


----------



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

Only native british bats are protected in the uk all other species are okay to keep provided that you have any paperwork required for cites listed species but many bats worldwide are not protected at all and therefore are legal to keep.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I think I have one(?) some(?) living in my roof and have done since I lived here (4years). I often see them flying around my garden just as it starts to get dark, and they don't seem bothered by me sat there watching them. I say one/them as it's usually just one at a time I see.
We need the guttering done as have a tree growing out of it lol, but I'm scared that they'll disturb them so have left it. I never use the attic anyway so stay away and don't venture up there, but have heard the odd squeak coming from there so I assume it's where they are living?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If you have bats in your attic then you are not allowed to disturb them. If you have one you will have a whole colony more than likely unless there is an odd one which has strayed in there.  Bats love attics - warm and dry. If you really need to get your guttering done get your local bat group/branch of the wildlife trust to come and look. Sometimes they will consider moving a whole colony or may be able to advise about your guttering without upsetting the bats. 

I love watching bat acrobatics. Try having a bright torch to attract moths to you and the bats will come really close to eat them


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

We have bats back in my family home in Hertfordshire, have had all my life as far back as I can recall. 

In this case we have had not issues with using the loft, they are not in there, they seem to live in the space between the inside of the loft and the outside.

Only issue I have ever noticed from them was one nibbled on a fancy soap bar in a gift box stored away with the christmas stuff one year.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Kare said:


> Only issue I have ever noticed from them was one nibbled on a fancy soap bar in a gift box stored away with the christmas stuff one year.


 
No way a bat did that, sorry!!!!!!

They dont have the teeth for it.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL ahh ok.....so this one year, we had mice! :lol2: Never saw any sign of any other animals but the bats in the whole time I lived there, so just assumed it was the bats.

I always thought Bats had teeth like hedgehogs, and they can nibble.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Nah, not gnawing teeth, i get it all the time when i do roost visits, the bats have eaten the wiring etc!!!
When toy tell them its mice or rats then they freak even more


----------

